# uname -U differs from uname -K in jail (11.1-RELEASE)



## generic (Dec 21, 2017)

Recently I've upgraded my system from 11.0-RELEASE to 11.1-RELEASE.

Everything is fine with the host:

```
[root@host ~]# uname -U && uname -K
1101001
1101001
```

But in jails (I'm using ezjail for that) it does differ:

```
root@munin:~ # uname -U && uname -K
1100122
1101001
```

I did upgrade by the book, but I can't upgrade ports because of the version mismatch. To remediate the issue - I ran also `ezjail-admin update -u`, but it said:

```
No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p6.
```

What am I missing?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2017)

generic said:


> What am I missing?


Jails don't have a kernel. You're looking at the _host_'s kernel  with uname(1). Use `freebsd-version -u`.


----------



## generic (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, you're right. I was just pointing mismatch where it should not be.

But regarding `freebsd-version -u` - the same thing there:


```
[root@host ~]# freebsd-version -u
11.1-RELEASE-p5
[root@host ~]# ezjail-admin console munin
Last login: Thu Dec 21 11:45:44 on pts/1
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 (GENERIC) #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017
root@munin:~ # freebsd-version -u
11.1-RELEASE-p6
root@munin:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2017)

Did you restart your jails after the update? And did you also run mergemaster(8) for each of the jails?


----------



## generic (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, I have restarted jails and I did mergemaster but that did not help :/


----------



## Snurg (Dec 21, 2017)

Don't have common jail configurations a separate copy of the base system?

Isn't this copy still the old version, indicated by the uname program?

Wouldn't be the cleanest thing to create a new up-to-date base system copy using the steps described in handbook chapter 14.5.1, in addition to the userland update/upgrade via `pkg -j`?


----------



## generic (Dec 23, 2017)

Snurg said:


> Wouldn't be the cleanest thing to create a new up-to-date base system copy using the steps described in handbook chapter 14.5.1, in addition to the userland update/upgrade via `pkg -j`?



Maybe, but I'm not looking for workaround, but for solution and I'm trying to understand what has happened.

The thing is that I'm not able to build/upgrade installed ports due to:

```
/!\ ERROR: /!\


Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are

guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.


No support will be provided if you silence this message by defining

ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.


*** Error code 1
```


----------



## generic (Dec 30, 2017)

Guys, anybody?


----------



## jef (Dec 30, 2017)

See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/63873/


----------



## generic (Dec 30, 2017)

That was it. Thank you!


----------

